# So typically me...



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

In my usual go big or go home fashion... no sooner have I stocked my 72 gallon bow front to my liking... it's been going for about a week... I was on CL minding my own business, looking for some rock deco, and an ad just jumps in front of me... 33 gallon reef ready tank.

All items listed below are 1 month old and paid 15%-25% less than retail
33gl long 48x12x13 glass aquarium-not a scratch
Quietflow 55/75 400glph 
4 stage power filter
Coralife Dual T5 48" light fixture with a Hamilton 48" blue LED strip
2 glass folding tops
*20lbs crushed coral fine sand
1 pail instant ocean salt mix
1 Hydor 750 powerhead
20lbs of tonga branch an fiji live rock
Mag Float medium cleaning magnet
1 hydrometer
misc items to include-nets, food,test kit, water pump, spare pails,thermometer, filter media*
Everything is barely used, totaling more than $600 before tax so you would be saving over $300 for this complete setup!

Now I had NO PLAN to move to the dark side... I have been drooling as my better half (Stonefish) shops for and researches, and builds his amazing 155 gallon reef, but hey, he's been doing fresh water for years, so it's a natural graduation.. 
but I just can't resist, and I text the ad. It's all still available, but the live rock is gone, so he's going to give me everything for.... $200!!!!!

So I can't walk away from that... obviously.

OMG... I'm going to be a reefer!!!

Here's the pics... but again, I dint have the rock, so I'll be needing to find some cheap live rock before I can do anything with it. It's a pristine tank and he was super generous.. throwing in timers and all sorts of stuff.

I'm so excited!


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats!  be ready to open the wallet lol and have patience when stockin up especially on fishes.


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm in - NO- rush.. lol. I still have that pretty shiny things obsession with my cichlids, so I have a while before that gets boring. lol


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

sump setup? any skimmer? for your tank


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

No sump... I will be running a filter.. I bought the setup and spent over an hour talking to, a published reefer. He was a wealth if knowledge. Even gave us the newspaper he was published in. I'm nit using the cartridges though.. It's a setup with chemi pure and purigen. 

As for skimmer, it may be an eventual purchase. For now I have no problem handing my newness into the hands of a master to mould. The whole transaction, was a gift.. His guidance is worth more than I paid for the entire set up.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Good deal. That light isnt going to grow anything but algae unfortunately 2 bulbs just isnt sufficient for any kind of coral. Typically when someone says a tank is reef ready its been drilled for a sump so this isnt a reef ready tank. Crushed coral is a blast from the past no body uses it anymore 90% of people now use aragonite,crushed coral CAN lead to detrious issues if your not anal about cleaning it....ditto for the filter. That being said It can all work just fine if you know what to expect.

Really though this isnt a reef ready setup at all its a freshwater setup someone filled with saltwater,really the only true saltwater components are the salt,powerhead and hydrometer ....no worries it will work though,I'm surprised your published expert didnt tell you any of this?

No need for a skimmer on a tank that small unless you overstock it by the way weekly water changes will do just fine.


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

They tank height is shallow enough, get a better bulb for
It. A coralife bulb if that was he is using is a little on the red spectrum on its
10k bulb. locally it's just gonna be a geisman so get their 10k and actinic, J&L has stock of them them. LPS will grow On it, Tank is only 13" high. frogspawn, torch and gsp are good candidate. I think a 4 bulb setup will be overkil on this tanks foot print.

I've run a mini fuge using an AC500 hang on back with a small
Light strip


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Everyones entitled to an opinion lol throwing money at this fixture is a waste of time  4 bulb t5 overkill? lol are you serious a statement like that would get you laughed off reefcentral. I've run 6bulb ho fixtures and halides on 12'' deep tanks. Sell the p.o.s and get a 4 bulb t5ho minimum,listen to the other poster you'll regret it . Unless your going fish only of course

Edit wow I just read my posts back Im sounding like a douche lol not my intention,I'll just walk away now lmao



Hydrocynus said:


> They tank height is shallow enough, get a better bulb for
> It. A coralife bulb if that was he is using is a little on the red spectrum on its
> 10k bulb. locally it's just gonna be a geisman so get their 10k and actinic, J&L has stock of them them. LPS will grow On it, Tank is only 13" high. frogspawn, torch and gsp are good candidate. I think a 4 bulb setup will be overkil on this tanks foot print.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

I guess you never looked at the tank foot print she got. It's 48x12x13
Sure you can run a 4 bulb on it and have two two bulb spill lights on each end. sure you ran 6 bulbs and halides on a 12" deep tank but I bet it's close to 20" wide...try running halides on this tank you're need two btw to cover 48" you'd be boiling the water when it's on. If she run a 4 bulb setup on this tank shed be growing algae like no other. unless he keeps up with water change
And keep the tank low in nutrients so algea don't take hold.

There are lots of starting reefers out there that Are good with growing algea. Cause they been subjected to you "need" better lights from their peers.

With the setup she got max you want to do is 3 bulbs. Go with 2 10k bulb and 1 DIY actinic. You will get good growth. She can grow with the 2 bulb she have..



dabandit1 said:


> Everyones entitled to an opinion lol throwing money at this fixture is a waste of time  4 bulb t5 overkill? lol are you serious a statement like that would get you laughed off reefcentral. I've run 6bulb ho fixtures and halides on 12'' deep tanks. Sell the p.o.s and get a 4 bulb t5ho minimum,listen to the other poster you'll regret it . Unless your going fish only of course
> 
> Edit wow I just read my posts back Im sounding like a douche lol not my intention,I'll just walk away now lmao


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dont take my word for it this was copied and pasted from the manufacturer....a freshwater version but the same light just different bulbs

''Product Description
The Coralife Aqualight T5 FRESHWATER aquarium lighting fixtures are recommended for use with fish only tanks.'' Manufacturer isnt going to talk their product down now are they lol

Now stop giving newbies bad advice 

FYI I had a 50g 48'' long 12'' deep with 2 400w halides and 96w of t5ho's no boiling water lol seriously do you know what your talking about?....I tried this light on that tank by the way it was a disaster even lowlight softies wouldnt grow and browned out.....but hey what do I know lol hey I still have it if you want it I couldnt even give it away lol

Whatever I dont want to argue this point hopefully shinythings does some research on the subject and forms their own opinions,good luck


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol. So the one thing I have found is there are many, many schools of thought on anything to do with aquaria.. 

I would be really bogged down and discouraged if I took it all on. So I have chosen to accept everyone's opinions as valid and go with what I'm comfortable with. 

I had never heard if a reef tank not drilled or dumped either, and lighting opinions are very varied... 

The published reefer is who I bought the setup from... And I gave his article in my house, he has worked in the industry for over 20 years. This setup was built for reef and the components were only bought a month ago, so it was not just a fresh water converted but an alternative method for a shallow rank. 

I'm with you on the sand, and actually the sand he gave me was aragonite.. I gave no idea why it says crushed coral. 

The lighting is just fine for the depth and length of the tank... Upgrading is always in style. 

I am completely competent with the advice I have been given for thus particular set up, and for my first go at things I really aappreciate everyone's care and concern though  Been awhile since two guys ruffled their feathers (or shall I say fins) to protect me... Lolol


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry for all the typos.. Damn phone has a mind of its own


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

My only concern is that someone might of mislead you,nothing more its tough for newbies. There are sooooo many opinions out there best thing to do is listen then research the different opinions and form your own.
Nothing wrong with your setup check out my build thread I used an undrilled tank and canister filter too 

Goodluck...it was a good deal.


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

There is just no way.. The time he took, and all the little extras he threw in... Hell, he gave Stonefish an autographed copy of a big book of coral info. He set this tank up as a lower maintenance setup for his mom. She just didn't have time. I honestly believe if I called him up, he would come over to help me out.. He's that passionate. I don't think I would have bought a setup like this unless he was as instructional as he was and was able to offer me a confident belief that I can do what I want in this tank. 

I honestly didn't have the funds and more went to look.. Usually if it sounds too good to be true. Ino this case I believe he just didn't have the storage in his tiny apartment. 

The glass top lid, acrylic background and powerhead alone.. Have the sale tickets on them and are pristine and come to what I paid for the tank.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I can tell I havent convinced you about the light even though the manufacturer says it wont grow any kind of coral lol Heres a great lighting chart for you I just happened to have saved in my favorites....notice minimum for your tank is double what you have. Just a rough guidline form your own opinion
24 Aquarium Light 24 Inch Aquarium Light 24 Aquarium Lighting 36 Aquarium Light 36 Inch Aquarium Light 36 Aquarium Lighting 48 Aquarium Light 48 Inch Aquarium Light 48 Aquarium Lighting 72 Aquarium Light 72 Inch Aquarium Light 72 Aquarium Lighting

Yeah its a good deal like I mentioned lol,just not a reef ready tank is all. Never believe the person trying to sell you somethings opinion lol
You'll figure it out after it goes sour on you 
I


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea I don't want to argue as well, and I'm not the one that sold the setup to her to be defending the light. The other question as well if the fixture is a T5NO or the T5HO version coralife fixture
The freshwater version is a normal output t5 the marine version is high output t5. That's why you couldn't grow on your two t5 you might've had the NO version..

. I think normal output is gold color. As you said there's tons of opinions in the net just gotta
Sort and figure out what works for your setup.

I have a reef tank in my house that I'm running a t5s and halides on. Will be converting to DIY LED soon still trying to think about making a DIY pwm to boot


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like a good fella here,I dont think we are squabling lol. Its a regular t5 the t5ho has moonlights,fyi mine was t5ho.....regardless minimum recomended even for softies on that tank is 4x t5ho 
Notice how he runs halide&t5 on his personal tank....l.e.d is far more intense than that even.....think about it

These arent my personal opinions they are general rules that have been well known and published for the 12 years I have been keeping fish on top of my personal EXPERIENCES.

By the way there is nothing at all low maintainance about running a filter on a marine tank they need to be cleaned once to twice a week to prevent them from becoming detrious traps/nitrate factories....I have one on my tank right now  surely no one will argue that fact lol

Again this is all well known published info would somebody please chime in so I dont look like a complete *** lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to BCA Prettyshinnything! . And welcome to the Bright side! I will try n stay out of the debate n leave that for you guys. Lol

Like you said, there are many schools when it comes to fish keeping, especially for salty. Yes you will get confused by all the different opinions and research. The more you read n browse, the more confuse! Haaha! 

During my short, 2 yrs of reef keeping experience, I have tried many different equipments n maintenance routine. The key is to be flexible. Every system is different, something that works on mine might not work well on yours. There's often no "yes" or "no" answers when it comes to reefing. Im sure there are lot of better equipements out there but since you already have them, go ahead n do whatever you are comfortable with. Having an experienced reefer to guide you through is a huge bonus. If you find out something's not working for you, change it out! Keep upgrading, up sizing... Isn't that what we do in this hobby!?

Enjoy the new journey n have fun reefing! Check out my journal n learn from my stupid mistakes! Haaha! 

Let me know if you ever need any help from a newbie reefer.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

The brightside?! John you know for sure that this is the darkside 

Fraser shhhh  you've said your side so just let her learn  It came with the setup anyways so she's going to use it until she decides to upgrade. I've learned that the best way to learn is the make the mistake yourself lol. Then no one has to try and convince you . 

I hope those lights work out for you so you don't have to spend more money..and that the T5s are HO and not NO. Nonetheless it's an exciting adventure to go on! Get ready for tons of interesting things that you'l submerge yourself into


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

oh there is no doubt I will be upgrading the filter and light over time.  

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

t5 lighting will support soft coral and some types of lps corals but to keep the corals from death once a week target feeding will be required and putting plankton in the tank every second day. people that say t5 lighting will not support coral are wrong if you run t5 lighting extra care will be needed i have even fraged and grown soft coral like finger leathers and large mushrooms under t8 lighting.


----------

